# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura  Agimit tone!

## pranvera bica

Zoti Agim ! Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura ju uroj , vite keto ne radhe te pare plot shendet, gezime e lumturi ne familje! Kalofshi sa me  bukur sot! :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat:

----------


## zANë

Gezuar daten e lindjes.Te uroj dhe shume vite te shendetshme dhe te lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

urimet me te mira ....jete sa me te gjate e te lumtur....

----------


## Lexuesi_

Urime urime baca Agim edhe 50 te tjera te lumtuna me shendet dhe gzime.

----------


## B@Ne

*Gjithe Te Mirat xha Gimi  100 pranvera Tu befshin , me shendet te plote !*

----------


## Linda5

Edhe 100 vjeç u befsh Z.Agim,kalofsh sa me kendshem sot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Shef, urime ditelindja edhe 100 vite te lumtura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

*Shume i nderuari miku im, Agim!
Gezuar per shume...e shume mote ditelindja! 
Perhere le te shoqeroje shendeti i mire e lumturia familjare...

Me shume dashamirsi, miku juaj...*

----------


## teta

shum urime dhe mbaresi ne vazhdim

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime per ditelindjen Z.Agim dhe kalofsh nje dite sa me te bukur me miq e te aferm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

*Z. Agim, urime ditelindjen dhe perendia te dhasht shendet te plote, jete te gjate dhe lumturi te pafund*

----------


## Serioze

Urime ditelindja z. Agim.

----------


## inez

Shume Urime ! Jetofsh edhe 100 vite te tjera i rrethuar nga miq e te aferm !

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar Z.Agim .Qofshi gjithmone i lumtur prane njerezve te dashur.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Zoti Agim ! Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura ju uroj , vite keto ne radhe te pare plot shendet, gezime e lumturi ne familje! Kalofshi sa me  bukur sot!


*Zonja Pranvera Bica si çdo herë, shumë e kujdesshme...
Përzemërisht Ju falenderohem për hapjen e temës dhe urimin...
Paqit edhe Ju shëndet, lumturi në familje...e i pritshim bashkë edhe shumë e shumë ditëlindje të tjera, deri në pleqëri të thellë me nipat e mbesat...e të dashur të tjerë...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Gezuar daten e lindjes.Te uroj dhe shume vite te shendetshme dhe te lumtura



*E nderuar zANë, Ju falenderohem për urimin, paqit edhe ju lumturi në jetë...*

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Z.Agim, edhe 100 te tjera mes dashurise, shendetit dhe mbaresise!

----------


## Ilirana

I nderuar Z. Agimi, Urime te vonuara nga Mergimi ne Atdhe!

Shendet,Gezime,Dashuri e Fatbadhesi ne jete!

----------


## Erald123

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura z. Agim  :joker:

----------


## Agim Metbala

> urimet me te mira ....jete sa me te gjate e te lumtur....


*Toni, Ju falemnderit, fat e gëzime në jetë...*

----------

